# Poll: How many hedgehogs use a litter-box?



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I would like to know how many hedgehogs on HHC use a litter-box. :mrgreen:

Thanks!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: How many hedgehogs use a litter-box?*

My boy uses his litter box.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: How many hedgehogs use a litter-box?*

There is also another poll for litter brands if you don't mind to answer that one also.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I have two litter boxes in each cage and my gang almost always uses them.
Here is a video of Xavier doing his business lol.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I realized that many people have more than one hedgehog so I added a couple options to include those people. It also reset the poll! 

Sorry!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Both of mine use it (thank god). But tangelo is an expert at puting his little butt up and poop on the side of the cage. Oh well, boys will be boys!


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

He is just decorating the wall for you.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Mine uses his bathroom area, its not actually a litter box but folded papertowels in a corner. He always goes on them though and I hardly ever have to pick one off the liner. Makes cleaning easy cause I pull the papertowels out and all the mess is gone, he doesn't mess his wheel and will actually stop and go to the bathroom on the papertowel. I lucked out big time even though I was prepared if he didn't. He's very very clean and the only thing that would let someone know he was up is a few crumbs by his bowl and his top papertowel messed up lol


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

Usually when I play with Harley on the living room floor I pull his litter box out of cage for him to use but last night I put out a small corner litter box and he used it right away! So proud of my little man  I wasn't sure if he would use it becuase it was unfamiliar but looks as though he truly is litter trained!


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Now I don't want to lie because Miss Muffet actually uses her litter box but she "does her duty" on her wheel as well! :lol:

~Melissa


----------



## rachelle (Feb 19, 2010)

my little peach uses it when he is in that compartment of the cage... he has an upstairs and a downstairs... but when he is upstairs he goes in his igloo (he is supposed to sleep there.. but apparently the vinyl tubing is a better bed)


----------



## Hazesti (Jan 19, 2010)

Quinn uses her litterbox nearly exclusively, almost never poops in her wheel and never ever go to the bathroom when outside her cage. 

I'd say she's a very clean and sophisticated lady, but then she also likes to roll in her litterbox or dig under the paper towel before she does her thing so...


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

No. Quigley does have a potty corner which he uses exclusively but if I put a litter box or paper towel in it he uses a different corner. :roll: However I'm very glad that I don't have a poop covered wheel to clean every morning.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

hedgielover said:


> However I'm very glad that I don't have a poop covered wheel to clean every morning.


Your missing out on the best part of owning a hedgie :shock: cleaning poopy wheels every morning :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I really enjoy reading the results of these polls. I think I seen some in the past about bedding, dish vs bottle and stuff like that but it would be neat to see what the current results are


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Hedgieonboard said:


> I really enjoy reading the results of these polls. I think I seen some in the past about bedding, dish vs bottle and stuff like that but it would be neat to see what the current results are


Did you vote on type of litter used? Please do if you have not, it's not as popular as this poll. 
The results are very interesting! Thank you everyone for taking the time to vote and also give comments.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, I voted on both  I voted that yes mine uses litter and that my choice of litter is papertowels. I'm glad you did these polls I love seeing the results.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I wish I was smart enough to have been able to get them on the same thread!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

You can't have two polls in one thread.


----------



## Voodoo (Feb 2, 2010)

Got Mello trained...or better yet he trained me. I had to get the right type of box and put it where he wanted it :lol:


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a litter box for Hershi but she likes going on the wheel more :lol:


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

theo nearly always goes in his litter box. i guess i just lucked out in getting such a sweet tidy boy


----------

